# 580K Backhoe Radiator



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Not a tractor, but is a Case.
One of the things I inherited responsibility for when my Dad died was a used 580K backhoe.
I've had a couple of guys help me get three of the cylinders off and back on after getting them repacked.
Have replaced hoses, replaced all filters, replaced all fluids.
Now I have a radiator leak.
Radiator is from 1987 and I opted to replace rather than struggle to find someone locally that would recore and repair.

Have the new radiator.
Have the bracket bolts out, but there are four bolts holding the radiator to the frame (2 on each side). I've been PB blasting them for weeks but they don't want to release.

Any advice?

I can post pictures tomorrow, but like a nitwit, neglected to get pictures last week when I was ordering the radiator.

My goal is to get the radiator out so I can get the upper and lower hoses off to make sure I order proper replacements before I put everything back together so I can start replacing culverts.

JW


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Unsure of the access to them, but if you can get in there with a grinder with a 4 inch cut off wheel, or a sawzall, providing there is a nut on the back side..... I've even used my long handled ratchet and just went ahead and broke bolts, snapped them off, then drove them out, so long as they have nuts on the back side. Can also use a nut splitter.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

YUP.. if they're that rusted, you don't wanna reuse them anyway.. snap or cut'm off.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Liquid wrench is my favorite if you can get in with a torch without causing damage to plastic rubber etc heat the nut side beet red and they should come out with the ratchet. 
It seems you have quite the fleet of iron how many pieces of equipment do you own.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

cutting torch is my method


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

thanks for all the advice.
Somehow I didn't get a picture today... spent too much time on the Ford 841 and lost my daylight. Go figure.

As far as what I own... I became the trustee for my parents estate last year when my dad died. Everything went into my name.

Lets see:
*580k Case Backhoe *(all filters and fluids replaced, cylinders repacked & needs radiator installed)
*165 Massey Ferguson tractor *(running and handed off to my brother)
*Farmall propane tractor* (will not be fixing, have given that to my brother to do)
*4320 John Deere tractor (*gave that to my brother as well, this was a 3 year only mfg and is tough to get parts. You either love this tractor or hate it. He loves it, I hate it.)
*2??? Off brand 40hp tractor (like a century or something*) its red and from China I think (gave that to my brother also, not my problem)
*Bad Boy zero turning radius lawn mower* (changed oil, cleaned built up grass off, and use it for trim work)
*1961 Pontiac Tempest *(needs a replacement driveline from East-West up in Oklahoma)
*1975 Uncut Ford Bronco* (rats ate the wiring last year, have removed the nests and run off the rats, but done nothing else yet)
*1999 Dodge Dakota *(rats ate wiring, got rid of the rats, found a new bed and rear bumper for it, and need to remove the winch ... this will go to 16 year old nephew)
*2000 Chevy Silverado 2500 4wd* (found a new rear bumper and bed for it, I replaced all the a/c accuators and got one of them in 180 off so you have to flip the dial to heat for it to cool and flip it to cool for it to heat.. Yes, I'm working up the courage to pull that one out again and reset it)
*1997 Ford F350 7.3L Powerstroke* (removed the PCM - computer this morning and shipped it to the ModuleExperts so they could rebuild it, recently changed the fuel filter)
*196? Ford 841 Tractor* (today I drained the oil, changed oil filter, started cleaning the carb -- so totally gross, changed the crankcase ventilator filter, cleaned the air filter, replaced battery cables)
*1950? Case Tractor *(its yellow and I have to go pick it up- 8 hour round trip)
*19?? Ditch witch trencher *(brother loaned it out last year, I asked for its return this year and am still waiting)
*2004? Ford New Holland Tractor *(blue) engine burned up.. need to part it out
*135 Massey Ferguson Tractor* (hasnt run in 8 years, power steering is out on it)
*1995 Dodge Ram 4x4 with cummings engine* (hasn't run in 10 years, this is either getting parted out or my nephew will use it as a learning vehicle to get it running and then sell it for college money... nah that's too much work, he'll never get to it... just discovered girls)
*1987 Chrysler Fifth Avenue *(replaced the fuel filter and a/c compressor this summer, but it still won't start. will test the fuel pump this weekend to see if thats the problem. All the lines are new so I don't think its an air leak)
*2003 Chevy Suburban 1500* (I was backing up and busted the passenger side mirror -- what a crime. Needs a new rear bumper anyway)
*2018 Gravely 60inch zero turning radius lawn mower* (need to change the oil and winterize)
*1962 Willys Pickup, Red, with Super Tornado engine non-running* (I need to put a carb kit in it, replace the seat with the tahoe bench seat I got for it, put in the wiring harness I bought for it last year, check the brakes and run new fuel lines after I drop and clean the fuel tank. Share ownership with my brother)
*1963 Willys Pickup, Green, with Hurricane engine non-running * (rat shit about 8 inches deep in it, I need to get a mask and glove and clean it out. Share ownership with my brother)
*198? Yamaha Gas Golf *cart non-running, waiting for me to install clone engine
*198? Yamaha Gas Golf cart *I converted to clone engine but husband managed to run over something and pulled most of the wiring assembly off it into a knot on the belts... sigh. another project added to the list)
*198? Yamaha Gas Golf cart* with only 1/2 engine, but excellent body (plan is to scavage the other two engines and get one stock engine running in this cart
*199? Ford rv van* (clean it out and scrap it)
*20?? GMC rv van *(reupholster it, charge the battery, and take it on a trip)

23 foot gooseneck trailer (easy pulling)
27 foot gooseneck trailer (hate this trailer, gave it to my older brother, pulls like a lead rock)
18 foot tandam trailer (my second favorite, had the trailer guys remove the dove tail ramps and its all good now)
16 foot tandam trailer (used to be my favorite trailer)
10 foot trailer (two of these, my brother uses them, they are too small for my taste
12 foot trailer with drop gate (my favorite pulling trailer, easy, nice trailer)
8 foot welding trailer with welder, gas generator, and full size bottles for oxygen and acetelyne (next year I've got the rancher across the road who has agreed to teach me how to weld)

Bass Boat - rats ate some wiring so I have to fix that or send it to get fixed
Bass Boat Trailer - tongue is rusted through, it goes in to get fixed with the trailer guys in January

I'm sure I've forgotten something (like the non-running ATV in my yard - it locked into gear when my husband was on it and I haven't messed with it cause its loud and you have to straddle it to ride it and I know nothing about ATVs)

Basically, we agreed to get things in good shape and then decide what we wanted to keep. I did turn a green Ford 4x4 gas truck about a 2002 model when I first got the responsibility. It was more than I wanted to do. Had a push button start cause prior owner had lost the key and dorked up the ignition. Dads project he had great intentions and no follow through his last year.

I think there are two 1950 gravely lawn mowers in the barn that were a project for Dad, but haven't dug them out yet.

Thats all the rolling stock I can think of (other than the implements ... seeder, cultivator, etc.) and the smoker/grilling trailer.

JW


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Lots of work there for ya!


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow sounds like a full time job just to keep up. Well at least there isn't a dull moment for you.
Good luck.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, that's quite the stable of gear you have, JW! You're going to be busier that a one armed paper hanger with an itch!!


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

You know, this first year I spent most of my time shuffling tires/rims back and forth to the tire place. Far cheaper than paying someone to come out and do it on the farm.

When I started this last year, I knew so little and didn't have tools so it seemed to take weeks to make progress. Now, I can get things up and running much more quickly.

But everything is sitting in the weather.

And the barn is busting at the seams with clutter... most of it non-running or 'Thats in too good shape to throw away' approach. Mom was the youngest of 11 and dad was the youngest of 8 and both grew up in the Great Depression. They never got rid of anything cause you never knew when you'd need it in the future.

So my plan is to get everything where it will at least roll easily so that I can move it and have a pole barn put up and then make a critical decision on what stays and what goes.

But then, I have many air castles I build. LOL

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

But to the topic at hand.
Today is another warm day (tomorrow will be ugly and cold.)

Going down in a couple of hours to the farm and will see if I can get the radiator off.
I need the backhoe to run because I have 5 - 20 foot culverts to put in to mitigate run-off and erosion and need the backhoe to do it.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Never made it down to check the backhoe.
Spent most of my time working on the fuel problem with the 87 Fifth Avenue. 
Its not the carb, kickdown linkage, retaining springs, fuel filter, vacuum lines to the canister.

So its either the steel line from the filter to the carb OR the line from the tank to the filter, OR the sending unit in the tank. All require I get under the car and I didn't have cardboard for that. I refuse to lay in the dirt and leaves.

Then helped in the greenhouse getting the prep work done to put a ceiling fan in. Husband couldn't find the drop-down pipe we bought so I'll add that to the list of purchases when I go back to town. Dang it. You know we will find it about 5 hours after we put that thing up with the new one I get. lol.

Spent the rest of the afternoon working on the Carb from the Ford. I'm absolutely amazed that such a small device can have so many pathways and openings to clean. And why do folks not use the correct size of box wrench rather than round off the head of the drain plug?

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Hoses come in for the radiator on Tuesday.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Hoses came in today (a day early ) yea team!
But the cold front also came in earlier than planned, so I decided to wait.

I need to be sure I have new hose clamps as well. 
Going to be 70's this weekend, so I'm thinking this is great timing. 

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I am still whacking away on the backhoe.

Got in the studs and the lugnuts.
Replacing the belt is busting my chops.

The service manual says its about a 1 1/2 hour job to change the belt.
That is freaking insane.

I finally relented and removed the radiator I had just put in.
Removed the fan.
And PB blasted for two weeks until I got the four bolts loose and off the collar.

Now I'm patiently waiting and PB blasting my way through getting the collar pulled just far enough off the spindle from the front hydraulics so I can loop the belt round the bottom pulley and get it threaded between the collar and the spindle.

Sigh.

Between the bouts of rain and 20+mph winds, I am growing weary of this grand adventure.

But like so many challenges in life, you don't get to the finish line by taking short cuts.

The total time would have been so much shorter if just once in the past 20 years my dad had actually had the belt replaced instead of paying dimwits to do it and not checking to see that they had.

Once I get this belt done (even if I wind up having to pull off the front hydraulic pump), I plan to fix a margarita and sit with my dad's ashes as I explain in excruciating detail to his soul how frustrating it has been to deal with this headache.... while I remind him that I stuck with it until the job was done.

Any day now I expect the seized parts to release.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

After another 3 hours this morning I realized 3 things:

1. If you leave collar bolts in the collar they hit the backside of the hydraulic shaft shield and won't let the collar move forward.
2. It takes 40 minutes to wiggle and jiggle the last 2 bolts out of the collar once you have the first 2 bolts out since the collar starts migrating around
3. Even with a strap to pull the hydraulic pump forward (after releasing the 4 pump bolts to the collar shield), there isn't enough play to get the collar far enough forward for the new belt to slip by.

So I'm going with the 'bigger hammer' approach:

I intend to dump all the hydraulic fluid from the reservoir and release the lines to the front hydraulic pump. That should give me enough play to move the pump forward.
If the collar is seized on the pump shaft, it should come forward with the pump.
Thus leaving me room to sneak the belt in place.

Gotta make a run to Meridian to pick up a trailer, load it with a dead Willys Wagon shell and return back in one day. 

Give me a few more days and I'll try my new plan of attack.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

What a waste of a day.
Made the trip to Meridian and all 4 tires on the gooseneck are dead.
I did get pics of the 330 International that comes here for me to work on next.
The Willys wagon has as rear brake line thats attached to the drive shaft.
And yes my two 'helpers' managed to watch me wedge the drive shaft under the trailer and we had no bolt cutter to release the brake line. Sigh

I didn't realize the drive shaft had dropped until too late.

In disgust, I left. But at least the trailer is no longer sitting at my cousin's.

I have made the command decision that I'm going to drain the hydraulic fluid from the backhoe. Change the filters again and pull the front hydraulic pump forward 1/4 of an inch.
That should give me the space I need to thread the belt.

That leaves me (fingers crossed) with just trying to line up the collar bolts into the housing so I can put everything back together.

Course we are going to have intermittant rain tonight and storms tomorrow. But I'm hoping for a window in the morning.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

spent 4 hours and managed to get the 22 gallons of hydraulic fluid out of the backhoe including the white globs of goo . gross.
Went to town and bought 25 gallons of new hydraulic fluid, a new filter, and a cantaloupe/vanilla sno-cone.

Tried several things trying to not pull the pump, but every thing failed.

Eventually, not only was my new cardboard saturated but my long-sleeve shirt (right sleeve, and my tshirt and my new jeans on the right side) all saturated in hydraulic fluid.

I think next time, I'll just a little kids wading pool for this. Once the fluid starts draining its a gusher.

Tomorrow, I'll pull the front hydraulic pump.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Forgot we have a lunch date in Plano with some friends, so won't pull the pump today.

However, I've already been down to the estate and finally managed to get one of the 4 bolts out of the front counterweight.

Very rusty.

Unloaded the oil I bought yesterday and locked everything back up.

Went to the county co-op and purchased 4 new bolts & washers as well as 4 bolts with the same thread but 12 inches long instead of 5 inches long.

Saturday, my plan is to get up early and replace all 4 short bolts with 4 extra long bolts. Then encourage the front counterweight to separate from the body. Use a jack to keep it lifted off the long bolts while I pull the pump.

If this amount of rust is any indication, this may be a 2 day process. So Saturday is a bolt exchange and probably Sunday or Monday is the pump pull -- if I'm being realistic instead of optimistic.

JW


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Just Wondering said:


> Eventually, not only was my new cardboard saturated but my long-sleeve shirt (right sleeve, and my tshirt and my new jeans on the right side) all saturated in hydraulic fluid.


Just a thought for you, if you buy a couple of cans of cheap aerosol degreaser and spray this onto the oil stains before washing, 99% of the time the stains will be removed, my wife used this all the time when I was in the work force, of course you may have another method for removing oil stains.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I appreciate the tip.
I haven't taken a shower in hydraulic fluid before.
Usually its just gloves on my hand that break and I have to clean my nails.

This took it to a whole other level. lol
I'll give it a go with the aerosol degreaser. 'Shout' doesn't seem to do much to my tennis shoes when I get grease on them.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I was able to make small progress today.

I need to chainsaw a tree that fell during the last rainstorm, so pictures come later.

Did not get all the counterweight bolts loose.
Did get 2 spring clamps and 4 pump bolts loose and 1 counterweight bolt.

That leaves me 4 pump bolts and 3 counterweight bolts to go.

Was able to pb blast and wd-40 the bolts before I covered up everything because...

bingo ...

We are supposed to have rain storms in the morning for a couple of hours.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

4 days of pb blaster and I have success ... not victory ... but success!

All 8 bolts on the pump are loose.
All 4 bolts on the counterweight are loose.

Humidity was 97% and not raining so it was brutal.
Two more days of rain and I can try getting the pump moved forward so I can get the belt on.

'I am determined to win this battle.'

JW


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

seems like you have broken its back.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I busted the inlet hose to get to the filter screen.
I felt bad for about 30 seconds








Then I saw this stainless steel filter with so much junk leaves bugs and filth I no longer felt guilty.

So how does one properly clean this?

I used engine degreaser a screwdriver a brass cleaning brush. And it removed quite a bit. But I need to get the deep crevasses.
JW


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Use a hose with some pressure and wash from the inside out, is this a water filter or for hydraulic oil ?, you have mentioned using a degreaser to break down the gunk, apart from what you are trying, maybe you have a filter wash place in your area you could use.

Better still, replace the filter.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

This is a hydraulic filter.
I used a can of brake fluid and about 1/2 can of engine degreaser.
Then my brother blew it dry with air.

Since its stainless steel, I figured its better to clean and reuse rather than replace.

JW


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Soak it in gas and then blow it out . Repeat a few times


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I had to go back & look at that pic. again.. Stainless.!!?? WOW.. I'd be leaning towards replacement too..


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Cleaned it up and it looks awesome.

I have a new mystery.

As I'm laying on my new cardboard that is now soaked with hydraulic fluid, I'm watching white 'snot' or slime drip out of the drain plug hole. I had let it drip for an hour or so and decided to close it back up for the night.

I reach up an wipe the white goo off the threads before I put the drain plug back in.
There is something in the reservoir.
I think it is a stainless steel screen.
Its about 7 inches long and made from wire mesh, BUT its only about 7 inches long and the size of a broom handle. Not pleated or a big housing.

Its just rolling around inside the reservoir.

What the heck is that.

I've read through all 627 pages of the parts manual and see nothing like it (although I could have overlooked something). Researched online and no one mentions anything like that.

I'm wondering if it is a screen for the fluid that might have fallen down from up above where the fill occurs. It just seems too narrow to do much good unless it was sitting in some housing or something.

I'd have taken a picture but its in the reservoir and you can't see it. Just feel it.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I am totally disgusted 

It took my brother 30 minutes to break the belt. 

Sigh.

He said he didn’t know what happened.

I looked him in the eye and asked him if he went by the mechanics and picked up the new idler pulley.

After about a minute he said. Well no.

I asked if he remembered me telling him about the idler pulley

He said
Yes

I just shook my head in amazement.

Told him I needed to go home and check on my husband and I left.

Got home and realized my laptop was left in meridian. So it’s just as well I didn’t throw any shade his way.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I finally gave in and called the mobile diesel repair guys.
They came out and it took them (2 of them) 3 hours to change the belt.

So the backhoe is running again and although my wallet is lighter; but, I'm sure my bum finger would never had stood up to the hassle.

We shall see how long this lasts.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

By the way, I did ask the repair guys what that stainless filter was rolling around in the reservoir arm.

They think it was attached to the pickup tube in the reservoir.
They also said 'If its not hurting anything, don't go trying to fix it. It is painful to get to and time-consuming to get it all back in place if you do fix it.'

I'm considering it an 'optional' strainer no longer in service at this time.

JW


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Like my buddy used to say> Theres no such thing as "extra parts".. just un-necessary ones..Lol


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Today , just before our 70 degree temps took a dive for 40 degrees
just before the drizzle turned to rain,

today -- the last two repacked cylinders that swing the boom sideways were reinstalled.
8 new hydraulic hose lines were installed.

At that point, it was determined that whomever emptied the two diesel tanks never put any more diesel back in them.
And
whomever used the backhoe last did not use the shut off key to shut the power off from the brand new battery I bought this summer.

She's dead Jim.

Took 45 minutes to get everything back running again (including a 20 minute run for diesel).

It runs now.

The major crisis have been addressed: radiator, water pump, belt tensioner, belt, hydraulic hoses, and rebuild all cylinders.

We are on stage 2 now:
New brake master cylinders
Replace the right side inner tie rod
Read the manual and pray that we can adjust the left front wheel bearing and not have to yank the rim and replace the wheelbearing.
And of course, the hydraulic level site glass is completely smoked.

I'm thinking she will be running again (trustworthy) in January if the weather stays decent.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Well ... the brand new (2018) radiator for the backhoe is spewing water out the backside towards the fan.
Kee-rap.
Now I have to go through this ugly exercise ... again.

bummer.
JW


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well that sucks! Is the rad damaged badly, or is it spewing from the overflow?


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Badly damaged. About 1 foot up from the bottom is spewing directly back into the fan and towards the engine.
JW


----------

